# Need Help! Admission Into Shifa International



## Nimo raja (May 9, 2013)

Helllo ☺
i need some information regarding my admission into shifa medical college.
i live in Newyork and i want admission in shifa ..
can any one help me out with the requirements ???
How much i need to score in my high school (fsc) in percentage ? ??
and do i have to give SAT1 & SAT2 ???
if yes how much i need to score out of 2400??
and what about the entry test ????!
i seriously need help...


please help me out 
...
thank you !


----------



## MOAH (Mar 15, 2013)

Not sure about the percentages that Shifa asks for but I know you have to do SAT 2 subject tests, that is a PMDC requirement of @ least 550 on each subject test (Biology, Chem and Physics), you have a choice between doing physics and Math. Also I know after IBCC u need @ least 60% average, it decreases your average by 10-15% from your high school marks, you can find the forms for it on the IBCC website. If u write the SAT 2 u don't have to do the entrance tests if u r applying as an international.


----------



## Nimo raja (May 9, 2013)

@MOAH thanks for the information....
im really tensed, want to get into shifa so bad...
your reply helped alot !! ☺


----------



## amjad6218 (Jan 1, 2013)

For shifa you need sat-2.(physics,chemistry,biology) ,score at least 650 in two subjects and 550 in one.


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

does anyone know wat is the fee structure in shifa for international students?


----------



## Nimo raja (May 9, 2013)

@amjad6218
thank you so much for your reply .....
i seriously need information regarding shifa....
thanks alot


----------



## amjad6218 (Jan 1, 2013)

For foreign students is about $18000/year.For local students is about 7 lac/year,But for local student ,you have to pass entry test.


----------

